# How to build wooden camera arm



## Fatmansat (Oct 27, 2012)

This is my last project to improve my video.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice work. It looks like it's very maneuverable. If you move it while recording, does the camera bounce as it comes to rest? Or, do other things cause it to shake while recording, like using power tools near it?


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

watching that table saw action at high speed I was half expecting a couple fingers to go missing.:vs_OMG:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

craig11152 said:


> watching that table saw action at high speed I was half expecting a couple fingers to go missing.:vs_OMG:


He sure does work fast!


----------



## geniousfam (Nov 30, 2016)

great vid!


----------



## Scotchmelter (Feb 19, 2017)

craig11152 said:


> watching that table saw action at high speed I was half expecting a couple fingers to go missing.:vs_OMG:


----------

